# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  صحابة رفضوا تعدد الزوجات

## ام احلى بنات

موضوع عجبني فحبيت انقله لكم  :2:  

كثيرون تحدثوا عن صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين تزوجوا ثانية وثالثة ورابعة، والكثيرون تشدقوا بزواج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم من 9 نساء، لكنهم تجاهلوا أن النبى الكريم ظل زوجا لامرأة واحدة هى السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد لخمسة وعشرين عاما، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسمح لأزواج بناته الأربع بالزواج عليهن حتى وفاتهن، وأن عددا لابأس به من كبار فقهاء الصحابة والتابعين وكبار العلماء والدعاة اكتفوا بزوجة واحدة وعاشوا فى كنف أسرة سعيدة.

جلس النبى صلى الله عليه يوما فى مسجده، فأقبلت ابنته فاطمة وقد بدا عليها الغضب، فقالت لَهُ: إِنَّ قَوْمَكَ يَتَحَدَّثُونَ أَنَّكَ لَا تَغْضَبُ لِبَنَاتِكَ، وَهَذَا عَلِى نَاكِحًا ابْنَةَ أَبِى جَهْلٍ.

فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم و تَشَهَّدَ وقال: (أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَإِنِّى أَنْكَحْتُ أَبَا الْعَاصِ بْنَ الرَّبِيعِ فَحَدَّثَنِى فَصَدَقَنِي، وَوَعَدَنِى فَوَفَى لِي، وإِنَّمَا فَاطِمَةُ بَضْعَةٌ مِنِّى يُؤْذِينِى مَا آذَاهَا، وَإِنَّهَا وَاللَّهِ لَا تَجْتَمِعُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَبِنْتُ عَدُوِّ اللَّهِ عِنْدَ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ أَبَدًا).

قَالَ: فَتَرَكَ عَلِى الْخِطْبَةَ. رواه البخارى ومسلم.

ولكن كيف نفسر منع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا رضى الله عنه من أن يتزوج بنت أبى جهل مع أنها كانت مسلمة، وقد كان أبوها مات أيضا فى ذلك الوقت؟ لماذا حرّم عليه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك مع أنه أمر مباح أصلا؟.

بداية وصف النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم زواج على على ابنته بأنه «إيذاء» وهذا هو الوصف الحقيقى لتعدد الزوجات، (وإِنَّمَا فَاطِمَةُ بَضْعَةٌ مِنِّي، يُؤْذِينِى مَا آذَاهَا)، ومن هنا فإن نبينا الكريم كان أبا حنونا يخشى على بناته من إيذاء الضرة، ولذلك كان يشترط على أزواج بناته عدم الزواج عليهن بأى صورة.

يقول ابن القيم فى كتابه روضة المحبين:»ذكر النبى صهره الذى حدثه فصدقه ووعده فوفى له دليل على أن عليا رضى الله عنه كان مشروطا عليه فى العقد إما لفظا وإما عرفا وحالا ألا يريب فاطمة ولا يؤذيها بل يمسكها بالمعروف، وليس من المعروف أن يضم إليها بنت عدو الله ورسوله ويغيظها بها ولهذا قال النبى إلا أن يريد ابن أبى طالب أن يطلق ابنتى ويتزوج ابنة أبى جهل والشرط العرفى الحالى كالشرط اللفظى عند كثير من الفقهاء كفقهاء المدينة وأحمد بن حنبل وأصحابه رحمهم الله تعالى».

ويضيف ابن القيم فى كتابه زاد المعاد: «وفى ذكره صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صِهره الآخر، وثناءَه عليه بأنه حدَّثه فصدقه، ووعده فوفى له، تعريضٌ بعلى رضى الله عنه، وتهييجٌ له على الاقتداء به، وهذا يُشعر بأنه جرى منه وعد له بأنه لا يَريبها ولا يُؤذيها، فهيَّجه على الوفاء له، كما وفى له صهره الآخر».

أزواج النبي

ولكن كيف منع النبى أزواج بناته من الزواج عليهن فى حين تزوج هو صلى الله عليه وسلم 9زوجات؟

الإجابة تتجلى فى أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج وهو فى الخامسة والعشرين من عمره بالسيدة خديجة بنت خويلد وهى فى الأربعين من عمرها، وقد سبق لها الزواج من قبل، فعاش معها صلوات الله وسلامه عليه قصة حب حقيقية نقية، دامت خمسا وعشرين سنة لم يتزوج غيرها.

وبعد وفاتها تزوج النبى بالسيدة سودة بنت زمعة التى كان لديها ستة أبناء، وملامحها خالية من الجمال، وكبيرة السن، ثقيلة الحركة، لكى يتكفَّل بهذه الأرملة بعد وفاة زوجها السكران بن عمرو بعد هجرة الحبشة الثانية.

وبعد هجرة المسلمين إلى المدينة المنورة كانت بداية تأسيس الدولة الإسلامية، وظهرت هناك مجموعة من الأسباب الاجتماعية والتشريعية والتعليمية، التى أدت إلى حاجة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الزواج بأكثر من زوجة للمساهمة فى بناء المجتمع الجديد، ولظهور أسباب معينة يستلزم معها الزواج بكل زوجة من الزوجات، مثل إلغاء التبنى أو إطلاق سراح أسرى أو تكريم زوجة شهيد، وكل من تزوجهنَّ بعد السيدة خديجة أرامل أو سبق لهن الزواج، ما عدا السيدة عائشة فهى البكر الوحيدة من بينهن.



تفسير عائشة



ومن هنا جاء تفسير أم المؤمنين عائشة، لآية التعدد الذى سمعته وتعلمته من زوجها النبى الكريم، حاسما مانعا، ومخالفا للتفسير الذكورى الذى ساد فيما بعد.

فقد روى البخارى عن عمرو بن الزبير أنه سأل عائشة رضى الله عنها زوج النبى عن قول الله تعالي: «وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِى الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء «...... الآية

فقالت: يا ابن أختى هى اليتيمة، تكون فى حجر وليها، فتشاركه فى ماله فيعجبه مالها وجمالها فيريد وليها أن يتزوجها بغير أن يقسط فى صداقها فيعطيها مثل ما يعطيها غيره، فنهوا أن ينكحوهن إلا أن يقسطوا إليهن ويبلغوا بهن أعلى سنتهن من الصداق، وأمروا أن ينكحوا ما طاب لهم من النساء سواهن.

ويكمل عروة: قالت عائشة:

ثم إن الناس استفتوا رسول الله بعد هذه الآية (فيهن)، فأنزل الله عز وجل قوله:

«وَيَسْتَفْتُونَكَ فِى النِّسَاء قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِى الْكِتَابِ فِى يَتَامَى النِّسَاء الَّلاتِى لاَ تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَن تَنكِحُوهُنَّ» (النساء 127)

قالت: والذى ذكر الله أنه يتلى عليهم فى الكتاب الآية الأولى التى قال الله سبحانه فيها:

«وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِى الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء» (النساء: 3)

قالت عائشة: وقول الله عز وجل فى الآية الأخرى: «وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَن تَنكِحُوهُنَّ»

(النساء 127) هى رغبة أحدكم عن يتيمته التى تكون فى حجره، حين تكون قليلة المال والجمال، فنهوا أن ينكحوا من رغبوا فى مالها وجمالها من يتامى النساء إلا بالقسط، من أجل رغبتهم عنهن إن كن قليلات المال والجمال.

ومعنى الآية أنها خطاب لأولياء اليتامى بالعدل والإقساط فى اليتيمة التى فى حجره وتحت ولايته، إن أراد أن يتزوج بها، وإلا فليتزوج غيرها من النساء، فإنهن كثيرات ولم يضيق الله عز وجل عليه فأحل له من واحدة إلى أربع، فإن خاف الجور والظلم فليكتف بواحدة أو ما ملكت يمينه من الإماء.

ويوضح المفتى السابق الدكتور على جمعة: (أنه لم يرد أمر لمن تزوج واحدة بأن يتزوج أخرى, وذلك لأن تعدد الزوجات ليس مقصودا لذاته وإنما لأسباب، فالتعدد لم يرد فى القرآن الكريم بمعزل عن أسبابه, فالله عز وجل قال: «وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِى الْيَتَامَى فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ» [النساء: 3]

فالذين فسروا الآية الكريمة أو درسوها كنظام إنسانى اجتماعى فسروها بمعزل عن السبب الرئيسى الذى أنزلت لأجله, وهو وجود اليتامى والأرامل, إذ إن التعدد ورد مقرونا باليتامى, حيث قاموا بانتزاع قوله تعالى :Frown: فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع) دون القول السابق, والذى صيغ بأسلوب الشرط (وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا فى اليتامى) وكذلك دون القول اللاحق, والذى يقيد تلك الإباحة بالعدل, حيث قال :Frown: فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة) فمن ذهب إلى القرآن الكريم لا يجد دعوة مفتوحة صريحة للتعدد دون تلك القيود التى أشرنا إليها, وقد سلكت السنة النبوية السلوك نفسه قولا وعملا, ففى الرواية أخبر بأنه خلق آدم وله زوجة واحدة ولم يعدد, فأصل الخلقة الواحدة، وفى التشريع أباح ولم يأمر وشتان بين أن يكون الإسلام أمر بالتعدد وأن يكون قد أباحه فحسب، فضلا عن أن تكون تلك الإباحة مرتبطة بأسبابها ومقيدة بأكثر من قيد فى قوله :Frown: فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة) وقوله فى آخر الآية :Frown: ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا) أي :Frown: ذلك) وهو الاكتفاء بواحدة، أقرب ألا تجوروا وتميلوا عن حقوق النساء، إذ التعدد يعرض الرجل إلى الجور وإن بذل جهده فى العدل: فللنفس رغبات وغفلات, وهذا ما يتفق وظاهر قوله سبحانه «وَلَنْ تَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتُمْ» [النساء: 129].



بيوت الصحابة



لم يعرف عن الصحابى أبى الدرداء الأنصارى أنه تزوج على أم الدرداء حتى ماتت، فتزوج سيدة كنيت بأم الدرداء الصغرى، وكان رجلا تقيا ورعا مشغولا بالعلم والقرآن، وكان قبل إسلامه تاجرًا، فلما أسلم لم يقو على الجمع بين التجارة والعبادة، فترك التجارة، ولزم العبادة. وكان رسولنا الكريم آخى بين سلمان وأبى الدرداء، فجاءه سلمان يزوره، فإذا أم الدرداء متبذلة- أى غير مهتمة بزينتها- فقال: ما شأنك؟ قالت: إن أخاك لا حاجة له فى الدنيا، يقوم الليل، ويصوم النهار. فجاء أبوالدرداء فرحب به وقرب إليه طعامًا. فقال له سلمان: كل قال: إنى صائم. قال: أقسمت عليك لتفطرن. فأكل معه ثم بات عنده. فلما كان من الليل، أراد أبوالدرداء أن يقوم فمنعه سلمان، وقال: إن لجسدك عليك حقًّا، ولربك عليك حقًا، ولأهلك عليك حقًا، صم وأفطر، وصل وائت أهلك، وأعط كل ذى حق حقه. فلما كان وجه الصبح، قال: قم الآن إن شئت، فقاما فتوضآ ثم ركعا ثم خرجا إلى الصلاة، فدنا أبوالدرداء ليخبر رسول الله بالذى أمره سلمان. فقال له: يا أبا الدرداء إن لجسدك عليك حقًّا، مثل ما قال لك سلمان.

حفظ أبوالدرداء القرآن الكريم، وعرضه على النبي، وهو معدود فيمن جمع القرآن فى حياة النبي، وتوفى فى دمشق سنة 32 هـ، وهو زوج لامرأة واحدة.

وتزوج الصحابى بلال بن رباح من أخت عبدالرحمن بن عوف وهى هالة بنت عوف، ولم يتزوج عليها أو يطلقها على الرغم من أنها لم تنجب، ومات بلال فى الشام مرابطا فى سبيل الله كما أراد ورفاته تحت ثرى دمشق على الأغلب فى سنة عشرين للهجرة.

ولم يتزوّج أبوهريرة رضى الله عنه فى حياة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان منشغلا بالعلم. ولكن بعد وفاة النبي، تزوج بسرة بنت غزوان أخت الصحابى عتبة بن غزوان. حسبما نقل عن سير أعلام النبلاء للحافظ الذهبي، والإصابة للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني.

ولم يتزوج الصحابى الجليل عبدالله بن مسعود على زوجته زينب الثقفية حتى وفاته، والحقيقة أن ابن مسعود حظى بمكانة مهمة عند نبينا الكريم الذى أولاه ثقته، فقال يومًا: «لو كنت مؤمّرًا أحدًا عن غير مشورة، لأمرت عليهم ابن أم عبد».

وقد أثنى عدد من الصحابة على فقه عبدالله بن مسعود وعلمه بالفتيا، فقال على بن أبى طالب عنه: «عَلَمُ القرآن والسنة»، وأوصى معاذ بن جبل أصحابه فى مرض موته، فقال: «التمسوا العلم عند أربعة عند عويمر أبى الدرداء وعند سلمان الفارسى وعند عبدالله بن مسعود وعند عبدالله بن سلام»، وقد استُفتى أبوموسى الأشعرى يومًا فى شيء من الفرائض فغلط، وخالفه ابن مسعود، فقال أبوموسى: «لا تسألونى عن شيء ما دام هذا الحبر بين أظهركم»، كما ذكر علقمة بن قيس النخعى أنه قدم الشام، فلقى أباالدرداء، فسأله فقال: «تسألونى وفيكم عبدالله بن مسعود؟».

والباحث فى التاريخ الإسلامى يجد أن هناك صحابة آخرين لم يجمعوا بين أكثر من زوجة فى وقت واحد، صحيح أنهم تزوجوا أكثر من واحدة ولكنهم لم يجمعوا بينهن، فعلى رضى الله عنه مثلا لم يتزوج إلا بعد موت فاطمة رضى الله عنها، وأيضا خلفاء بنى أمية وعلى رأسهم الوليد بن عبدالملك وعمر بن عبدالعزيز لم يعددوا، كذلك لم يعدد بعض الأئمة مثل أحمد بن حنبل الذى تزوج بعد وفاة زوجته.

وحدث أن تشاجر الخليفة العباسى مع امرأته لأنه كان يريد أن يتزوج عليها، فقال لها من ترتضينه ليحكم بيننا، فلم ترتض إلا الإمام أبا حنيفة، ولما حضر أبوحنيفة، قال له الخليفة: أو ليس من حقى أن أتزوج عليها كما أباح لى الشرع؟ فقال له الإمام: إنما أحل الله هذا الأمر لأهل العدل، حيث قال «وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة» فينبغى علينا أن نتأدب بأدب الله ونتعظ بمواعظه.

هذا إلى جانب أن بعض الدعاة والعلماء والفقهاء على مر العصور المتعاقبة لم يعددوا واكتفوا بامرأة واحدة، فالشيخ الشعراوى لم يتزوج أكثر من واحدة، كما لم يرد فى سير غالبية مشايخ الأزهر ومفتى مصر بأنهم عددوا، فكان أولى بهؤلاء جميعا وهم الراسخون فى العلم أن يطبقوا ما أمر به الله أو ما أباحه الله لهم، ولكنهم كانوا على فهم بما أراده الله من التطبيق، فالشيخ عبدالمتعال الصعيدي، يقول إن الإسلام أعطى تعدد الزوجات حكم الإباحة، ليتصرف المسلمون فيه فى كل زمان ومكان بحسب المصلحة، فيأخذوا به إذا اقتضت مصلحتهم، أو يكفوا عنه إذا اقتضت مصلحتهم أن يكفوا عنه. فيكون الأمر موكلا للحاكم حسب المصلحة الآنية للمجتمع.

ثم يأتى الإمام محمد عبده ليقدم طرحًا رائدا فى فتواه حول «تعدد الزوجات»، ويبيّن أسباب التحريم الدينية، والأضرار المجتمعية لتعدد الزوجات فيقول: وأما جواز إبطال عادة تعدد الزوجات فمن عدة أوجه:

أولا: لأن شرط التعدد هو التحقق من العدل، وهذا الشرط مفقود حتمًا، فإن وجد فى واحد فى المليون فلا يصح أن يُتخذ قاعدة، ومتى غلب الفساد على النفوس، وصار من المرجح ألا يعدل الرجال فى زوجاتهم جاز للحاكم أن يمنع التعدد أو العالم أن يمنع التعدد مطلقًا مراعاة للأغلب.

ثانيا: قد غلب سوء معاملة الرجال لزوجاتهم عند التعدد، وحرمانهن من حقوقهن فى النفقة والراحة، ولهذا يجوز للحاكم وللقائم على الشرع أن يمنع التعدد دفعًا للفساد الغالب.

ثالثا: قد ظهر أن منشأ الفساد والعداوة بين الأولاد هو اختلاف أمهاتهم، فإن كل واحد منهم يتربى على بُغض الآخر وكراهيته، فلا يبلغ الأولاد أشدهم إلا وقد صار كل منهم من أشد الأعداء للآخر، ويستمر النزاع بينهم إلى أن يخربوا بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدى الظالمين، ويخلص من كل هذا إلى أنه يجوز للحاكم أو لصاحب الدين أن يمنع تعدد الزوجات والجوارى صيانة للبيوت عن الفساد.

ويذهب الشيخ محمد عبده إلى أبعد من ذلك فيقول: ويجوز الحجر على الأزواج عمومًا أن يتزوجوا غير واحدة، إلا لضرورة تثبت لدى القاضي، ولا مانع من ذلك فى الدين البتة، وإنما يمنع ذلك العادة فقط. ولا يعذر رجل تزوج أكثر من امرأة إلا فى حالة الضرورة المطلقة كــ (مرض يمنع تأدية الحقوق الزوجية، أو عقم) وفى غير هذه الأحوال: يكون «تعدد الزوجات» حيلة شرعية لقضاء شهوة بهيمية، وهو علامة تدل على فساد الأخلاق.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------

